

Reversing itself, FDA expresses concerns over health risks from BPA   - Alex3917
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/01/15/AR2010011504070.html?hpid=topnews

======
Alex3917
"The FDA had long maintained that BPA is safe, relying largely on two studies
funded by the chemical industry. The agency was faulted by its own panel of
independent science advisers in 2008, which said its position on BPA was
scientifically flawed because it ignored more than 100 published studies by
government scientists and university laboratories that raised health concerns
about BPA. Recent data found health effects even at low doses of BPA -- lower
than the levels considered safe by the FDA."

